# Cobwebs



## chatter chatter cut cut (Dec 22, 2022)

in my shop 0. I have been fighting back problems since late last fall. probably going to have to have surgery.the progress on speed reduction for band saw stopped pullys made and metal cutting blade purchased. planned to make spanner for er 32 collet chuck stopped after one cut through old table saw blade. the whole garage looking abandoned . moved some things around and put truck in to avoid having to clean off snow predicted . temp is now -5 . Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 22, 2022)

hopefully, you can get back onto the horse soon!
here's to speedy recovery, Cheers!


----------



## brino (Dec 22, 2022)

@chatter chatter cut cut ,

Merry Christmas to you too.
I am hoping that you can get your health in order to enjoy many, many more quality hours in the shop!

Brian


----------



## Aukai (Dec 23, 2022)

Thank you, Merry Christmas to you too, get better....


----------

